# Seeking feedback: Drive from 8/1 PCD to Dallas via Kentucky, Tennessee, Arkansas?



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, I am doing PCD on 8/1 following ED. I'm hoping to hit some of the scenic drives and distilleries on the way back to Dallas, really excited to see this part of the US. I put together the following plan essentially from internet research (I did a quick search on the PCD forum - distilleries seem feasible but wasn't sure about the rest) - I was wondering if someone with experience in this part of the country could tell me if this looks reasonable or too ambitious. Or if I could even fit in Cherohala or more distilleries!
Thanks.

Thurs after delivery
Take I-26 from Performance Center to Blue Ridge Parkway ('reverse' route)
Drive Blue Ridge Parkway Westbound towards Cherokee 
Overnight in Robbinsville or Bryson City

Friday
Drive Tail of the Dragon 
Take I-75 to Kentucky to visit distillery (leaning towards Maker's Mark if time for only 1) 
Drive to Nashville via I-64/I-65

Saturday
Take I-40 to Little Rock

Sunday
Take I-30 to Dallas


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Instead of I26 to the Parkway, take State Road 11 to 276. 276 through Brevard and into Pisgah National Forest and pick up the Parkway there.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

What's with all the freeways? See the country, meet some locals, eat some regional food. All are eminently doable once you're OFF the freeways, impossible when on them. Take US Routes wherever possible. There is usually one that parallels each interstate. Have a good trip.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will work on revising my routes.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The first day will be long for you. You might want to stop at the Pisgah Inn, right on the parkway, at about mile marker 408. Asheville is about mile marker 385. The southern end is around 470. You will probably go slower than you think on the Blue Ridge Parkway. The speed limit is 45mph or less, there is traffic, and there are scenic overlooks every few hundred yards. And they are nice picture spots. So if you drive 5 miles you will pass several and wonder what it looked like from each. It's a nice problem to have but you won't make good time. There are lots of scenic roads in NC in this area. If you google the blue ridge parkway you can get free maps. I got a "blue ridge parkway directory" in 2011 when I drove the entire parkway and it had lots of good information. I downloaded it free over the internet. It is worth looking for. 

I would probably go straight to Asheville on I-26 and try to get to the Biltmore before it closes. It's pricey to get into but worth a several hour stop. From there I would drive less than 25 miles on the Parkway to the Pisgah Inn. The next day I would drive more of the Parkway, slowly, and then do the dragon. There are commercial photographers along the dragon taking your picture. You can buy them from their websites. 

The southern end of the Parkway has more tunnels and is more twisty and scenic than the northern end. So you would be seeing what I think is the best part. But it is not hard driving. You could do 60 or 70 on much of this road without traffic and without law enforcement. It is part of the national parks so law enforcement is by park rangers. I wouldn't mess around. But the dragon is a state road and you can't hardly do the speed limit on some of the turns. Very different. A little bit challenging driving without being illegal. This whole area has nice scenic drives. You could spend a week.

Interstates are more interesting than those around Dallas with prettier scenary and lots of elevation changes but they are still interstates. I think you will need to make time if you spend a day and a half or so playing in the mountains on the backroads. If I was budgeting time, I would not try to make good time on the parkway and surrounding roads - enjoy them instead - and plan to make time on the interstates.

Jim


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations Jim - the Parkway sounds awesome, hope the weather will be good!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It rained lightly when I drove it and it was still fun. It didn't rain all the time so I still got lots of pictures. I hope your weather is better, however.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

After you get to Nashville, take the Natchez Trace to Jackson, Ms., then I20 to Dallas. The Trace is 400+ miles of good scenic two-lane road with no stop lights, no trucks, and very light traffic. Some bathrooms along the way but no services. Fuel up at the beginning. Also take water and food.


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll definitely put Natchez on my list of roads if I can't make it this time - right now I want to stop in Memphis because of the blues history and might not have enough time. The images of Natchez look amazing!


----------

